# What diet are you following for SIBO?



## paleogoth (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello there, for those of you who have been diagnosed with SIBO, what type of diet are you following? I am taking the antibiotic Metronidazole, on day 2. I was given many suggested diets, FodMaps, SCD, Gaps. Because I have so many food intolerances (gluten, lactose, fructose, beans, potatoes... the list goes on) I have had to cobble together my own diet of meats and low-starch, non-cruciferous veggies (mostly cooked). Under 40 grams of carbs per day. No sugars. No caffiene or alcohol (which is very hard because I am a very heavy beer-drinker). I'm keeping a diary here http://sibodiaries.blogspot.com/

So, what does your SIBO diet look like?


----------



## caitlinbriann (Mar 15, 2014)

HI!

I am on the SCD diet. I started out basically eating nothing but meat and cooked veggies for the first week and gradually started adding things in. I follow the legal/illegal list from the book, The Vicious Cycle. The SCD diet works very well for me. It allows me to manage my SIBO symptoms. I think it would work for you because you it doesn't allow any of the foods you are intolerant to. You could use it as sort of an outline. You can always keep things out too. For example, I don't eat beans even though SCD allows them (later in the diet if they are prepared properly) after all of your symptoms are gone. However, if I so much as eat 1/2 of a soft pretzel, I am paying for it the next day- for me it's bloating. Same thing with alcohol. The SCD diet allows a few different types of alcohol, if you can tolerate them. I cannot. I like the SCD diet. It's basic and easy. You can get crafty with it.

All my best!


----------

